# Broken glass...



## Jacques (9/11/14)

I went to Badplaas this weekend with a bunch of friends. As a bunch of 21 year old students, the alcohol was flowing a bit. After a while I managed to bump my MVP 2 with Protank mini 3 off the table and the tank shatterd when it hit the ground. When all the swearing and anger stopped I had no other option as to go back to cigarettes for the last couple of days. An email has been sent to vapeking northcliff. I need to get this problem sorted and start vaping soon! These cigarettes are really taking a toll for the worst! What are your thoughts about keeping spare glass in case it brakes and needs replacement in the middle of nowhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/11/14)

Jacques said:


> I went to Badplaas this weekend with a bunch of friends. As a bunch of 21 year old students, the alcohol was flowing a bit. After a while I managed to bump my MVP 2 with Protank mini 3 off the table and the tank shatterd when it hit the ground. When all the swearing and anger stopped I had no other option as to go back to cigarettes for the last couple of days. An email has been sent to vapeking northcliff. I need to get this problem sorted and start vaping soon! These cigarettes are really taking a toll for the worst! What are your thoughts about keeping spare glass in case it brakes and needs replacement in the middle of nowhere?


Sorry dude... But this is what take with on a weekend away... Spare mod, extra batteries, wick, wire, extra juice, a kayfun and 2 rdas... And the entire coil building kit

No need for stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/11/14)

Lol i also take my evod and vv battery with just incase. Its not the best vape but it does the trick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacques (9/11/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Sorry dude... But this is what take with on a weekend away... Spare mod, extra batteries, wick, wire, extra juice, a kayfun and 2 rdas... And the entire coil building kit
> 
> No need for stinkies


I will add your list to my checklist for when I go camping. Nobody should have to go through the suffering like I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/11/14)

Carrying spare glass seems a bit risky - they damage way too easily.

I'd rather carry a spare clearo/RDA/RTA (or two) and some backup mods/batteries (2 or more). Also good to take spare coils when using a commercial tank.

It depends on the duration and distance from civilization too I suppose.


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

Consider a mini Kanger Aerotank, which also has a stainless steel tank for those kind of great weekends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jacques (9/11/14)

I considered the Aerotank purely for the stainless steel tank but I was a bit tight on cash. I will definitely buy some extra clearomizers just to be on the safe side. I also see a REO on my shopping list in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

Jacques said:


> I went to Badplaas this weekend with a bunch of friends. As a bunch of 21 year old students, the alcohol was flowing a bit. After a while I managed to bump my MVP 2 with Protank mini 3 off the table and the tank shatterd when it hit the ground. When all the swearing and anger stopped I had no other option as to go back to cigarettes for the last couple of days. An email has been sent to vapeking northcliff. I need to get this problem sorted and start vaping soon! These cigarettes are really taking a toll for the worst! What are your thoughts about keeping spare glass in case it brakes and needs replacement in the middle of nowhere?



This fit on a mPT3, i have one 

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1780800

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

kimbo said:


> This fit on a mPT3, i have one
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1780800


Ah, that is good to know. thx.


----------



## Silver (10/11/14)

Jacques said:


> I considered the Aerotank purely for the stainless steel tank but I was a bit tight on cash. I will definitely buy some extra clearomizers just to be on the safe side. I also see a REO on my shopping list in the future.



Hi @Jacques 

Sorry to hear about your broken glass episode and having to return to Stinkies for the weekend. At least you have learnt from the experience

I will draw from your signature, "If you want peace, prepare for war"

When vaping, we need to be prepared. My rule is I never leave the house without two complete devices. Who knows what could happen. Broken glass, faulty coil, faulty battery, the list goes on... But far less likely that something will go wrong with both devices. Also allows me to have two flavours running when on the go....

I think "Two of everything" is a good approach when it comes to vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jacques (10/11/14)

Thanks @Silver I will definitely start saving for another device. I took all my juice with me to swop out when I get bored, but that didn't even happen. Thanks for the reply, I keep on learning here every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/11/14)

This is what I carry on me daily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

